# PS4 - Destiny



## Pass it Around (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone else get this game? I am lookin for someone to roll with this game is pretty entertaining.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 11, 2014)

Yooo, I got it, I'm a level 21. What's your username


----------



## Striking Gold (Oct 25, 2014)

Lets game it up dawg


----------



## butsack (Oct 25, 2014)

i got it!


----------



## Striking Gold (Oct 25, 2014)

whats your sn


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr_Vitamin_Green, hit me up on there. I'm a lvl 24 now


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Oct 29, 2014)

I got it for ps3 for anyone who has same and is down to game DA1NONLYRAYRAY


----------



## Texas(THC) (Nov 20, 2014)

Ps4
BreakingBud713
level 29 Titan and Warlock


----------

